# Difference between matt and gloss finish



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

I have decided to go with a Look Ergo Ti carbon seatpost for my Look KG486 after seeing this picture:









Can anyone tell me how big the difference is - maybe show me some pictures of the 2 different models because I can only find a picture of 1 model and I don't know which finish it is:









Finally - what type do YOU think would look the best on my Look KG486?








I would say the gloss one...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It is hard to see in a picture. The matte finish looks the same as the USE alien or the control tech carbon. Just a flat finish. The other is a high gloss finish that really shines More along the lines of the FSA or campy. With yours I would get the gloss as it would complement the high gloss finish of the frame.


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> It is hard to see in a picture. The matte finish looks the same as the USE alien or the control tech carbon. Just a flat finish. The other is a high gloss finish that really shines More along the lines of the FSA or campy. With yours I would get the gloss as it would complement the high gloss finish of the frame.


Thanks alot - I was a little bit worried that the matt finish would have that "grey" carbon look so I guess I will go for the gloss version. Alternative I have been thinking about the Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost - Has that beautifull black/shinning carbon finish.


----------

